# Fuse problem



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

In have a 95 maxima all the locks and windows are inoperative. i checked the fuses and they are working. What can i check?? plz help


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

check your relays... this might have to go to a dealer to fix... good luck


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> check your relays... this might have to go to a dealer to fix... good luck


+1...... Find the realy to the doorlock and window switch system. Once you locate it, pull a similar relay from the fog lights or something and replace the relay for the windows and locks with it. If they work, then you know what you need. Else, Take it to the dealer like Chris said.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

HNE said:


> +1...... Find the realy to the doorlock and window switch system. Once you locate it, pull a similar relay from the fog lights or something and replace the relay for the windows and locks with it. If they work, then you know what you need. Else, Take it to the dealer like Chris said.


definitely sounds like a relay. start checking continuity unitl you find your short.


----------

